# Majestic Mountain Sage



## bjannr (Mar 5, 2014)

Just wondering what everyone's experiences have been with MMS. I placed a somewhat large order with them today. I was impressed with their CS.  I also called Jedwards and was put off. These two companies had everything I wanted to order but Jedwards were OOS of almost half.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 5, 2014)

MMS is a nice company.  They host a helpful forum/blog with lots of good formulating ideas.  The supplies I have ordered from them have been very good quality.


----------



## new12soap (Mar 5, 2014)

Love MMS, excellent products and good service. My only problem with them is that I am on the other side of the continent and hate waiting 8 days for my order to ship all the way across the country, but that isn't their fault.


----------



## candledoll (Mar 6, 2014)

Love MMS!!


----------



## bjannr (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I was planning to do a bit more research.before I ordered but I wanted Black Cumin. Jedwards said that it would be months before it was back in stock and they are a direct importer. I got apprehensive that all suppliers woukd be out of stock. I called in my order in the AM and recieved my shipping notice in the evening. It is saying I should have it ny the 12th. Now that is service. I am also on the East Coast so shipping was a bit pricey.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have ordered from MMS a few times and been please with their products and service.  I too don't order much because it takes so long to get to me.   I love their Dan's Bands shrink bands for soap.


----------



## lsg (Mar 6, 2014)

I have always had good service and products from MMS.


----------



## Spicey477 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have tried two different times, with two different (perfectly fine) credit cards, and they were both declined.  I know I have to call them to figure out what is up, but, that would require me to call them   I was trying to order the awesome sample pack of flavor oils.

Edited:  Okay, so I called and they are having issues with their credit card processor and will call me back when everything is resolved.


----------



## Aline (May 26, 2014)

I have just read so many horrendous reviews about how the owner of this company treats people (if there is an issue) it has put me off ordering.....


----------

